# Plastic Trim



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anybody have tips for working with this stuff? The best tip I have so far is to take it back. My wife like's the look of it more than wood, but I can't stand working with it! Especially since all the rosettes and bases are hollow!

ctwiggs1


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i believe everything has it's place! i've used it in basement applications where i was worried about moisture affecting the wood too much. difficult to nail with nail guns, esp crown. had to hand nail all of it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

TimPa said:


> i believe everything has it's place! i've used it in basement applications where i was worried about moisture affecting the wood too much. difficult to nail with nail guns, esp crown. had to hand nail all of it.


If I have to use the plastic moldings, I'll use a combination of Loctite molding adhesive and Superglue.


22 gauge pin nails maybe..........but never 15 or 18 gauge finish nails.
...........and never hand nail.......


----------



## Sawdustin (Dec 14, 2011)

I predrill and hand nail, that is after I try the nail gun and ruin a piece


----------



## MrContractor (Jan 20, 2012)

well if you can't talk your wife out of it then a pin nailer is a must and really sharp miter saw blade,
when nailing don't shoot near the edges since they are most fragile, when cutting pieces (sharp blade) don't apply any pressure let the blade slice through itself

also check how far the nailer steel pin goes out the gun (the one that pushes the nail), I've experienced that going to far (most of guns have it adjustable) and hitting the material causing damage 

good luck with the project !


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If it's the white stuff and above eye level, and it's going to get painted white...why not.










 







.


----------



## bigmark77 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Has its uses*

I used plastic base molding for a kids' bathroom for ease of cleanup and water control. I found it easier to use the manual miter saw and or coping saw. My chop saw would melt the stuff. I used a 23 gauge pin nail gun and that worked great. Anything larger would split the molding.


----------

